# Looking for picts of mildly Modded AllRoads... and a few other questions - newbie...



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm looking for some picts of mildly modded Allroads... at least somthing with a nice set of wheels... 
i have lots of questons.... arrr!
I've been thinking of picking up a 2002-2003 2.7t Allroad and doing some tweeks to the engine... dropping it a bit (this is possible right?) and some nice summer wheels.... and other goodies... are there any body peices for this car? Also, what year did Audi start painting the wheel flares and bumpers? are they interchangable with previous years?
I've been out of touch with VAG group cars for a while... but i've seen what a modded 2.7t engine can do...
anyone any help here?
thanks!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Looking for picts of mildly Modded AllRoads... and a few other questions - newbie... (THE STEVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_dropping it a bit (this is possible right?) 

yes, read this thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_are there any body peices for this car?

limited selection... mainly grill and hatch wings. 

_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_Also, what year did Audi start painting the wheel flares and bumpers?

all years were available with full body paint - its a factory OPTION. no years had stricly fully painted fenders. 

_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_are they interchangable with previous years?

yes


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Looking for picts of mildly Modded AllRoads... and a few other questions - newbie... (bhb399mm)*

The car can be dropped thru the computer, by manipulating the ride height numbers. Known as a "402mod"with a vag-com cable and program. Most owners drop less than 20mm, which keeps the alignment in check.
Brad is correct in that the body mods are extremely limited. Not sure what your goal would be here.
Again, Brad is correct here and all years had an option on body color paint (bumpers, fender flairs and roof) this is with the 2.7t. The 4.2 came standard with all in body color.
Aftermarket wheels can be somewhat of a problem. Due to offset caliper clearance and load.
My allroad has been a great replacement to the Suburban tank I had. Thinking I was tired of shifting for the past 30 years, I went with a tip, now I wish I'd have went with a 6sp.
Good luck and welcome.
Jon


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Looking for picts of mildly Modded AllRoads... and a few ot ... (eurocarzrule44)*

Thanks for the responces guys.... 
Plans:
I'm currently looking for an AllRoad around 30k miles black, dark silver (what is this color called?), black interior, 6 speed... Xenons.... were there package options with this car? 
engine: when turbos start to feel like their going is when i'll replace them and other engine goodies, intake, exhaust, Intercooler, and all the other little supporting parts... id like to be pushing around 300bhp... 
body: mostly stock... nice tint and maybe badgeless grills... i just want a really clean look... i don't have anything to prove with this vehicle... but i do want the painted bumpers and fenders... how much did this option cost? 
lower: i guess 20mm... not very much... 
wheels: I've seen wheels on A6's... but I don't know if the offsets are the same for the AllRoad... i was thinking some RS6 summer wheels... not to shure yet...
thanks... i'll keep looking for clean Allroad picts...


_Modified by THE STEVE at 11:53 AM 2-23-2006_


----------

